# Naturethroid + Syntroid Low TSH? Please help interpret blood results...



## honeyciel (Jul 14, 2015)

Advertisement



By screenname14 · Today at 8:43 am · 0 replies
In Papillary and follicular thyroid cancer (differentiated)
Stop following 
More options

Shared with the public Email this discussion

Hello!

I had a TT in January, and insisted on taking Naturethroid after reading about it. My surgeon prescribed it, but finding Endos who are onboard is tough. Still, the endo I found did bloodwork and insisted that I add Synthroid due to numbers that I didn't understand, but she let me stay on Naturethroid too. I stopped going to her because she's too hard to get in to see, and had bloodwork done by my regular doctor yesterday (who said she won't prescribe natural dessicated thyroid---she's old school).

Below are my numbers... she said that I am over-treated and that my TSH is too low, and wants me to take half my dose of Nature throid. I'm currently taking 75 grams of nature throid and 65 of synthroid.

Can someone help me make sense of the blood results and offer an opinion? I don't feel particularly awful. I do have a lot of joint aches though.

T4 ..... 5.1-14.1 Mine is 7.6

T3 --- 58-159 Mine is 152

TSH --- 0.45-4.67 Mine is 0.01

Thank you for any opinions!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There is no need to add synthroid to naturethroid. You shouldn't combine the two meds. On naturethroid, you will have a low tsh and low t4, so the focus is almost exclusively on free t3. Is you lab results TOTAL t3 or FREE t3?


----------



## honeyciel (Jul 14, 2015)

Hmmm.. The lab results simply say T3 and T4.

Originally, I had quite a fight with my endo to stay on Naturethroid and I think she added synthroid to wean me off of the nature, because after my first blood results came back, she lowered the Naturethroid. At least my endo tested Free T3 and T4. My general practitioner doesn't understand Thyroid stuff. Yesterday I asked if she would test the Free T stuff and she said it's not necessary.

So... Are my results useless?

When my endo first insisted I add synthroid, it was after these initial blood results following my surgery and Nature throid use:

Free T3 - 2.4-4.2 ---- 0.71

Free T3 - 0.71-1.85 ----3.5

TSH 0.45-4.67 ----2.43

My blood test after that prompted her to higher my Synthroid and lower my Naturethroid:

Free T4 0.71-1.85 ---- 0.88

TSH 0.45-4.67 ----0.19

Free T3 2.4-4.2 ---- 3.8

And that was a few months ago. I changed my dosages and the blook work from yesterday was just TSH, T4, and T3...

Thank you!!! I'm so confused.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

See if you can get the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests. Info above.

And Lovlkn is correct; it is not good protocol to combine synthetic T4 with dessicated thyroid. Naturethroid is the perfect 4 to 1 ratio and not to be tampered with. No wonder you feel so badly.

And could you please tell us your dosage amounts?


----------

